# 2012 Trek Madone photos!



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2012 Trek Madone photos:

http://www.ciclonline.com/foto-gallery/category/210-trek-madone-2013.html

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/04/news/andy-schleck-i-will-be-ready-for-the-ardennes_213324


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Wrong velonews link...


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice...thank you for sharing the info!


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice slideshow, but this is the Domane, and not the new Madone. The front front / seat cluster areas are dead give aways.


----------



## Hooger (Dec 25, 2011)

exact,that is the domane,the new madone in june


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

I believe that if you look very closely you will see that it 'is not' the new Domane but indeed...the 2013 Madone!


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

@krtassoc,

What leads you to believe this is the new Madone, and not the Domane?

This picture clearly shows the split seat stay suspension.

While this picture shows the longer rake on the front fork and the characteristic Domane "reversed" front drop-outs


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.ciclonline.com/foto-gallery/210-trek-madone-2013/detail/1226-trek-madone-2013-1.html

the bike in the foreground is the 2012 Madone, background 2012 Domane.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

krtassoc said:


> I believe that if you look very closely you will see that it 'is not' the new Domane but indeed...the 2013 Madone!


wrong...


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Wrong is right. I can't imagine why the 2013 Madone would not use the new cable routing. I can clearly see the pinned joint on the bike in the background. Nothing new to see here.


----------

